# Free camping ticket Shepton Mallet



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

I have a camping ticket for Thursday arrival at Shepton Mallet this week.
The ticket can be used as a day pass for two people if you dont want to camp.

Free to anyone who wants to pm me ( first come etc. )

Will send it first class mail

Unfortunately we are unable to go and do not wish to see it wasted


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

That was quick ! 

sorry to anyone else..........they"ve gone


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI Billym

Was the camping ticket for camping with MHF? if so you are not on the rally list? could you let me know who has taken your ticket please if it is MHF camping ticket. Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

LadyJ

Tickets nothing to do with MHF although obviously it is a MHF member who has them. 

I am sure that if they want to they will come to the MHF rally to say hello !!


----------

